# What is a good price for planing services



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I do not have a planer yet and do not like shopping at HD for wood anymore! There is a lumber yard 3 miles for me that will do 100 bd ft for 35 dollars. 

They have plenty of wood varieties..oak, cedar, walnut, cherry, etc. I was planning on making some furniture and thought I could get the wood there and have them plane it for me. Also, correct my math but 100 bd feet is equivalnt to 200 feet of 6" x 1" boards.

So, is 35 dollars good for tha much?


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds pretty good to me, if you took it to a shop to have it done you would have to pay their shop rate for a minimum of 1 hour and that would range from 65$-125$ or so.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

The lumberyard I bought my rough stock from did it for $0.20/boardfoot.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

It would cost you a minimum of 75 bucks if you brought it to me. 

So, that sounds cheap.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think that sounds fair.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

where is this lumber yard sounds like a good deal to me too


----------

